# ilford 100



## AlanE (Apr 12, 2012)

I plan to develop my first roll of ilford 100 bw film tonight using TMAX Developer.  I have had good success with TMAX 400(1:4 7 min @ 68 Degrees), any real differences in the two? I know time/temperature will probably be different. Anything else to consider? 

Thanks, AlanE


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing else that I can think of.

http://o-photo.narod.ru/Files/KODAK/KODAK_100_Delta_BW.pdf


----------



## AlanE (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought the amount of agitation might play a role. I'll follow the instructions and see what happens.... Thanks for the link.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2012)

time may be different, but everything else should stay the same.


----------



## AlanE (Apr 13, 2012)

I appreciate the responses, the film is developed and ready to be scanned..  The negs don't look bad, hopefully there are a few good shots in the mix.


----------

